# current water temps



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

does anyone have any idea on the water temps in the ohio? This would help out a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

60 degree's was the last reading I had


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

The last reading I got Saturday was 61 at Tanners Creek area. Not in the creek but in the river. They say it's dropped to 58 now with all the cool weather we've had.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a couple sites.
http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html
http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/navrpti.txt


----------



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

The Markland Pool through Southeastern Indiana was reading around 55.5 degrees 4/30/05.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We were on the river yesterday the Cannelton Pool was 56.2 degrees


----------

